# Why pull a mane?



## snoggle

My very outspoken, 86-year-old neighbor said that I need to pull my horses mane and thin out her tail. :shock: Uh, no thanks! He acted like something was wrong with her having a thick mane and tail! I do not agree at all. 

I love my horse's long, thick mane and tail. I have to trim her tail to keep it off the ground. They really don't tangle much at all and I think they're just gorgeous! So why would you want them to be thin or short?

Why do people "pull" their horses manes? I know that you have to do that for certain shows and things, but how did that get started? What's the rationale?


----------



## StormyBlues

Well, you can't braid a horse's mane when it is long and thick, so you pull it to shorten it so that you can braid it for shows. You braid the mane for a couple of reasons 
1. courtusy to the judge. 
2. So the judge can see how the horse carries its neck, which is a big thing in dressage and hunters. 
I also like being able to grab that little bit of mane when I jump, becuase I find it hard to untangle my hands from a long mane, so having that short peice of hair to grab if need be is alot easier for me!


----------



## riccil0ve

It is my personal belief that someone decided it looked better, and therefore it's standard. My girls are a Paint and a QH, both of which should have pulled manes by "breed standards" but I don't give a rat's tush. I'm with you, their manes and tails are beautiful, and I think you'd have to be clinically insane to mess with them.

I can still braid their manes in such a way that shows off their neck. And besides, they have a whole other side to look at.


----------



## nrhareiner

StormyBlues said:


> Well, you can't braid a horse's mane when it is long and thick, so you pull it to shorten it so that you can braid it for shows. You braid the mane for a couple of reasons
> 
> *Yes you can braid a long thick main. I know several people who show H/J and their horses have manes that go past the horses shoulder. They just put it up in a running braid. Still gives you something to grab IF needed and looks good.*
> 1. courtusy to the judge.
> 
> *As long at the main is well gromed and braided that is all they care about and shows you did think about it enough to do the work. Plus long manes are the norm is some shows.*
> 2. So the judge can see how the horse carries its neck, which is a big thing in dressage and hunters.
> *
> Again there are many ways to show this off with out pulling a mane and having it short.*
> 
> I also like being able to grab that little bit of mane when I jump, becuase I find it hard to untangle my hands from a long mane, so having that short peice of hair to grab if need be is alot easier for me!


Comes down to personal preference.


----------



## nrhareiner

riccil0ve said:


> It is my personal belief that someone decided it looked better, and therefore it's standard. My girls are a Paint and a QH, both of which should have pulled manes by "breed standards" but I don't give a rat's tush. I'm with you, their manes and tails are beautiful, and I think you'd have to be clinically insane to mess with them.
> 
> I can still braid their manes in such a way that shows off their neck. And besides, they have a whole other side to look at.


Has nothing to do with breed standards. It is more about what discipline you are showing in. Event like WP and Halter have pulled banded manes. When you do reining reined cow horse speed events and cow events they normally have very long thick manes. All are QH


----------



## TwisterRush

Here are the things i have heard

1) people pull manes to make it easier to braid
2) So that when they are riding, long thick manes do not get in the way
3) makes a neck look Bigger, Thicker (also shows the judge how the horse carries the neck)
4) easier to maintain


----------



## Britt

Some people just have there preference, if they don't show... and some horses don't look good with a long mane. My mare's mane gets slightly long, but can get scraggly... I've pulled her twice, and she looks good with a pulled mane, but even better with a hogged/mohawk mane.

My gelding, I think he looks great with a long mane... but he'd probably look ok with a pulled mane.


----------



## riccil0ve

nrhareiner said:


> Has nothing to do with breed standards. It is more about what discipline you are showing in. Event like WP and Halter have pulled banded manes. When you do reining reined cow horse speed events and cow events they normally have very long thick manes. All are QH



It does have to do with breed standards, that doesn't mean it can't vary with discipline. You expect TB's to have pulled manes, I can't remember the last TB I saw without it pulled, but not a Morgan or an Arab or a Friesian. Kind of like Arabs have really LONG bridle paths, and say, the QH is only to the end of the ear folded back. And kind of like some breeds you trim up the feathers, but you'd be considered insane to trim up the feathers of a draft. It's also like keeping a Fjords mane in a mohawk. Just like show dogs need to be "trimmed up" just so. Breed standards all the way. Because someone a long time ago decided it looked better that way.


----------



## StormyBlues

^do you want me to send you a pic of my TB mare with a long mane? It's down to her shoulder! 

I don't like running braids on some horses, it doesn't flatter the neck as button braids to for some. It's a personal preferance


----------



## Gillian

Personal preference I say. I LOVE Zu's mane long. It's getting so long right now, so happy. It's super thick too, same with his tail. I'm going to let it grow until it gets too hot (we're in FL) than I'll pull it just for his sake, to keep him cool.


----------



## My Beau

I agree - personal preference, decided upon:
1. whether they show
2. how much they want to put into maintence of mane


----------



## SFMoneyMarket

Pulled manes all started back in the 1500's when fox hunting started. The manes were pulled and braided so that at a high speed the mane was not caught on any branches. Since most of the english disciplines that we ride today (hunters, jumpers) originated from fox hunting, the tradition has been passed on and is recognized as part of the sport. It also looks neater and more presentable, and shows off how the horse carries it's neck. 

Some people just do it because they like it, and other's have horses like mine with manes so thick that they grow on both sides of the neck and you can't run your fingers through it, so it is more managable to just keep it short.

If you're not showing and don't care to pull it, then it isn't in any sense cruel to leave it long. It's just personal preference.


----------



## barebackcowgirl99

well i pull my horses mane because it gets in the way all of the time and it is better then cutting it becauseit groes back better and it looks better but there mane still looks good. if you like her mane nice and long then keep it long it doesnt matter as long as you are happy.


----------



## nrhareiner

riccil0ve said:


> It does have to do with breed standards, that doesn't mean it can't vary with discipline. You expect TB's to have pulled manes, I can't remember the last TB I saw without it pulled, but not a Morgan or an Arab or a Friesian. Kind of like Arabs have really LONG bridle paths, and say, the QH is only to the end of the ear folded back. And kind of like some breeds you trim up the feathers, but you'd be considered insane to trim up the feathers of a draft. It's also like keeping a Fjords mane in a mohawk. Just like show dogs need to be "trimmed up" just so. Breed standards all the way. Because someone a long time ago decided it looked better that way.



Show me any breed standard that talks about how a horses mane should look. There is not one. I have been showing horses for over 15 years. It is more discipline related then breed related. I have QH. They all have long manes and I do not cut bridle paths. They win. I have also shown AQHA Halter with long manes. They do quite well considering they are not halter horses.

Like I said I have seen H/J with long manes that when down are past their shoulder.

As for dogs. Again no breed standard. Dogs are trimmed in a certain way to accentuate certain attributes. Clean up areas and make they look clean. It is just being well groomed. Again shown dogs for years. These are just things people do to help them win. Makes it look like you care about your animals appearance.


Same with manes. Again comes down to personal preference and what type of event you show. In my event the norm is long manes and most do not cut bridle paths. Which I happen to like.


----------



## nrhareiner

Gillian said:


> Personal preference I say. I LOVE Zu's mane long. It's getting so long right now, so happy. It's super thick too, same with his tail. I'm going to let it grow until it gets too hot (we're in FL) than I'll pull it just for his sake, to keep him cool.


Actually that has been found to be a misnomer. The mane of a horse will help regulate the horses temp. If you leave it long you will find that is actually helps keep him cooler as it keeps the sun off his neck and off the area of blood flow to the head. All mine have very long thick manes and although we are not in FL we do get temps of very close to 100 and with the heat index even higher.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

My boy has a lovely thick tail, everyone says its great!


----------



## riccil0ve

nrhareiner said:


> Show me any breed standard that talks about how a horses mane should look. There is not one. I have been showing horses for over 15 years. It is more discipline related then breed related. I have QH. They all have long manes and I do not cut bridle paths. They win. I have also shown AQHA Halter with long manes. They do quite well considering they are not halter horses.
> 
> Like I said I have seen H/J with long manes that when down are past their shoulder.
> 
> As for dogs. Again no breed standard. Dogs are trimmed in a certain way to accentuate certain attributes. Clean up areas and make they look clean. It is just being well groomed. Again shown dogs for years. These are just things people do to help them win. Makes it look like you care about your animals appearance.
> 
> 
> Same with manes. Again comes down to personal preference and what type of event you show. In my event the norm is long manes and most do not cut bridle paths. Which I happen to like.



::rolls eyes:: Whatever. I'm not going to argue with you.


----------



## StormyBlues

nrhareiner- there are dog standards with hair, some dogs have to be corded, some have to be never cut except when it gets WAY to long etc. 

And some breeds do have standards. I have seen it. And I highly doubt a horse would do well(ie- placing in top three at highly rated shows) at hunters with a long mane.


----------



## nrhareiner

riccil0ve said:


> ::rolls eyes:: Whatever. I'm not going to argue with you.



Not arguing it is fact. If you can show me in a breeds standard where it states how a mane should be I would love to see it. What a breed dose in a show ring it not what make a breed standard. It is what people do to show off the attributes of the horse and make them look better and show better. That dose not make it a breed standard.


----------



## nrhareiner

StormyBlues said:


> nrhareiner- there are dog standards with hair, some dogs have to be corded, some have to be never cut except when it gets WAY to long etc.
> 
> *Yes there are standards on dog breeds as to color and certain other things when it comes to their hair but NOT how a dog is trimmed. *
> 
> 
> And some breeds do have standards. I have seen it. And I highly doubt a horse would do well(ie- placing in top three at highly rated shows) at hunters with a long mane.


Again DISCIPLINE related not breed related. There is a difference. 


Here is the breed standard for Goldens one of the breeds I show. As you can see it states you can trim stray hairs but coat should not be altered but cutting or clipping. I will tell you that there are areas of the dog that do get clipped and cut past the feet.

*Coat*
Dense and water-repellent with good undercoat. Outer coat firm and resilient, neither coarse nor silky, lying close to body; may be straight or wavy. Untrimmed natural ruff; moderate feathering on back of forelegs and on underbody; heavier feathering on front of neck, back of thighs and underside of tail. Coat on head, paws, and front of legs is short and even. Excessive length, open coats, and limp, soft coats are very undesirable. Feet may be trimmed and stray hairs neatened, but the natural appearance of coat or outline should not be altered by cutting or clipping.

The Poodle is one of the fed breeds of dogs that sets as part of their standard who a dog MUST be trimmed in a conformation class.


----------



## StormyBlues

I would say that if most people do it to a horse(IE most TBs are pulled and most fresian's manes are long) it would be a standard.

A certian type of mountian dog MUST be corded by age 3, and the Cavalier King Charles Spaniel's hair is to not be cut unless needed by accessive overlength of it


----------



## nrhareiner

StormyBlues said:


> I would say that if most people do it to a horse(IE most TBs are pulled and most fresian's manes are long) it would be a standard


Then what would be the Standard for the QH???


If it is not in the breed standards then there is not one. You can not just add or subtract a standard. Most horses breeds do not actually have standards but guidelines.


----------



## nrhareiner

StormyBlues said:


> A certian type of mountian dog MUST be corded by age 3, and the Cavalier King Charles Spaniel's hair is to not be cut unless needed by accessive overlength of it


Again these are standards as to color. That is different then standards as to how a dog is trimmed. There are a few breeds who do state how a dog MUST be trimmed like the poodle. Some trainers must be pulled not cut. Do to the type of hair. Most breeds over the years have added in things like the they did for the Golden to keep people from trimming to try and hid faults. However a good judge will find them anyway. Normally trim earns paws and clean up the tail so it dose not look longer then the standard.


----------



## StormyBlues

I would say in an english, WP, and showmanship class a QH would have a pulled mane, braided or banded. In any other western event a long mane would sufice.


----------



## Gillian

nrhareiner said:


> Actually that has been found to be a misnomer. The mane of a horse will help regulate the horses temp. If you leave it long you will find that is actually helps keep him cooler as it keeps the sun off his neck and off the area of blood flow to the head. All mine have very long thick manes and although we are not in FL we do get temps of very close to 100 and with the heat index even higher.


Oh really? That's interesting. Maybe I will leave it long then. The only reason I'd pull it would be to keep him cool. Good to know!
:]


----------



## Amba1027

I really dislike pulled manes. I have yet to see a horse who's mane I think looks good pulled. The barn I'm at right now requires that all the horses have their manes pulled. I think that's a really dumb thing to require of people and I really don't understnad why you would care that much to require it.


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya

i personally pull my mares mane b/c it gets all knoted and gross and it would get in a dread type, but i would never ever ever pull a tail, thick tails are usally a deisarable look around this area..i'd say do what you want, who cares what your neighbor says


----------



## thunderhooves

it seems most everyone forgot about the point of this question. I agree with the poster above me. Lets not egt our panies in a bunch over what someone thinks online.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

The ONLY time I have seen a running braid was on a fat little short stirrup pony at a low rated show. Maybe other areas are different, or schooling shows, but at rated shows, it is expected that the mane is pulled, and usually braided. It shows respect to the judge to groom and trim the horse to make it look neat and clean. A braided mane (proper hunter braids) must have a pulled mane. It shows of the horses neck as well as showing respect.

As for why do it not for shows? My old horse had the *thinnest* mane I have ever seen, it was 2 hairs thick! I cheater combed his hair to make it look slightly thicker, it was ugly long. It is a requirement to pull manes at our barn (with a few exceptions). IMHO it looks neater, is less work, and a long mane gets in the way riding. But if you like a long mane and don't show hunters, there is nothing wrong with a long thick mne :-D TO each their own


----------



## sillybunny11486

After a certain length I will pull and trim my mares mane. It gets full of briars otherwise. It tends to get thinner as it grows out as well. For the breeds vs disipline question, specific breeds were used for specific disciplines in tradition (they were bred for a specific purpose). Ex: I think thats why we see alot of fresians with long mane. But Im sure if they were used as cart horses thier manes would have to be cut, or you would see alot of horses tangled in the harness equipment.


----------



## StormyBlues

Agreed with 1dog- it looks neater. I plan on pulling Blue's mane again, I loved it short!


----------



## snoggle

Thanks, now I understand why its done for certain classes. I guess I can see how a thick mane can get in the way when jumping, etc. 



> It is a requirement to pull manes at our barn (with a few exceptions).


However, I don't understand why your barn would require it. That just seems a bit controlling to me. :?



> ..i'd say do what you want, who cares what your neighbor says


Don't worry, I wasn't planning on pulling it or anything (heck, I'm trying to grow out most of the ridiculously long bridle path she had when I got her.). My old neighbor is amusingly outspoken on many things. I just didn't understand why he thought it was necessary or better.


----------



## StormyBlues

Some barns just like their horses to look uniform and presentable when they go to shows and such.


----------



## jody111

I think if you dont agree on the barns requirement to pull a mane - then dont board there - guess its just their terms... (But yeah quite oTT)

I personally preffer a pulled mane on most horses - and pull mine for that reason - but also beacuse in the discipline I do its expected to be done...

I have owned one pony when I was younger that I didnt pull his mane - he was an arab clyde cross and suited his long mane - so left it long...

as a rule I will usually pull.... My mother is th opposite - she hates pulled manes... and all her horses are unpulled...


----------



## LeahKathleen

On the note of breed standards, I don't think its necessarily a "standard" to have a QH's mane pulled - it's just something you see in the show ring - WP & Halter especially. Reining, cutting, and working cow leave them long, usually. Cutters normally don't cut the bridle path, either.

I've got three, and I keep their manes long - and all of them have been in the arena and won that way. 

Pulling is personal preference - and many who show on the AQHA circuit prefer it because the judges do. I personally don't think it has to do with the breed of the horse, but the discipline.


----------



## StormyBlues

I don't get how they could not have a bridle path! It would drive me INSANE!


----------



## nrhareiner

StormyBlues said:


> I don't get how they could not have a bridle path! It would drive me INSANE!



It's not a big deal. Non of mine have them and it is no different then when they did except I do not have to keep them trimmed.

Here's a pic of one of my horses with no bridle path. Bridles come off after each run too. You MUST drop bridle to the judge.


----------



## jody111

I dont do bridle paths either - I hate them growing back (Says the person with a horse with a TB mane LOL)


----------



## StormyBlues

I have to have them, since I braid for every show. I really don't mind clipping them, if done often it isn't that big of a problem to me lol


----------



## paintluver

For the bridle path thing, when I show we have to have the bp's trimmed and neat (I don't know why, but that is just the rule!)

And I think if I had to cut Romeo's mane off I would probably cry, lol. I love the long manes on some horses, and I think some horses look GREAT with a short mane.


----------



## ScharmLily

I have 2 arabs and one has a mohawk mane and the other has a long mane. I just do what suits them. For example, my old guy got his mohawk because he only grows like half of a mane anymore and it was scraggly, thin, grey, uneven, and terrible looking! I used my clippers to cut it short and he looks much younger now  My younger mare is just stunning with her long mane in my opinion and I will never cut it off.

I've never heard of thinning a tail. Sounds awful, it seems that everyone (me included) loves a nice thick tail on a horse  

However, I will never pull a mane. I used to have a TB who looked best in a pulled mane, but she was really sensitive so I developed my own method for making it look pulled without actually yanking the hairs out. From being around a barn and seeing horses needing to be double tranqualized and/or held down for the pulling process, I just don't want to do that to my horses. Just my opinion.


----------



## Tasia

I cut and pulled my horse's mane once I wont do it again. I compete in WP, Equitation, and reining my horse has a 7in mane and its very thin. I keep it trimed but I like it better than the short banded manes.

P.S. nrahareiner how did you get your horses mane so long?


----------



## mom2pride

StormyBlues said:


> nrhareiner- there are dog standards with hair, some dogs have to be corded, some have to be never cut except when it gets WAY to long etc.
> 
> And some breeds do have standards. I have seen it. And I highly doubt a horse would do well(ie- placing in top three at highly rated shows) at hunters with a long mane.


I agree...there are 'standards' within alot of breeds of dogs; for example an adult poodle can ONLY be shown breed in a continental clip. Younger dogs can be shown in a Poodle Puppy clip or Lamb clip (I think it's the lamb) But if you are showing the dog in grooming competitions, you can do any poodle clip. 

Alot of the terrier breeds are to be hand stripped into their breed pattern; if you clip them you risk losing the natural texture of the coat. 

And then there are those who you do absolutely NO clipping or trimming (except pads), on, such as the Great Pyreneas, or the King Charles Spanial. 

Then there are the Sporting dogs, who are also usually stripped into breed pattern, and lightly trimmed on the feathering. You can clip and card the sporting dogs easier, and still maintain a good coat; more so than terriers. 

So yes, there are 'breed standards' for the dog show ring; been there as well, and you aren't going to win with a dog in improper coat, or trim.


----------



## nrhareiner

mom2pride said:


> I agree...there are 'standards' within alot of breeds of dogs; for example an adult poodle can ONLY be shown breed in a continental clip. Younger dogs can be shown in a Poodle Puppy clip or Lamb clip (I think it's the lamb) But if you are showing the dog in grooming competitions, you can do any poodle clip.
> 
> Alot of the terrier breeds are to be hand stripped into their breed pattern; if you clip them you risk losing the natural texture of the coat.
> 
> And then there are those who you do absolutely NO clipping or trimming (except pads), on, such as the Great Pyreneas, or the King Charles Spanial.
> 
> Then there are the Sporting dogs, who are also usually stripped into breed pattern, and lightly trimmed on the feathering. You can clip and card the sporting dogs easier, and still maintain a good coat; more so than terriers.
> 
> So yes, there are 'breed standards' for the dog show ring; been there as well, and you aren't going to win with a dog in improper coat, or trim.



You many or may not win. However it is NOT a BREED standard. It might be the way they want that breed shown but it is not a BREED standard. When you are talking breeding standards it is what is BRED into them. Coat length is not one of them. The way some breeds have developed show standards in which they want a dog to be presented to the judge. Poodles are a good example of this. They have show standards as to who they wish the dog to be presented to the judge. Comes from the way the dogs was used back when they actually used poodles for something. 

Just like certain breeds Boxers are a good example. For years it was a show standard that their ears be done. However it is not a breed standard and some boxers are shown with natural ears and win. Each breed of dog sets these standards and gives them to AKC. They are not AKC standards.

Same with horses. The length of mane might be a standard for that discipline but not the breed itself.


----------



## nrhareiner

Tasia said:


> P.S. nrahareiner how did you get your horses mane so long?


90% of it is genetics. Bother her sire and dam have long manes. The other 10% is just good grooming practice.

Also notice no bridle path.

Sire:


----------



## Rissa

As a Friesian enthusiast, mane pulling is not in my vocabulary.


----------



## Jessabel

It depends on if you show or not, your personal preference, and what breed you have. I keep my TB's mane pulled and trimmed to about 3 inches because it's much easier to maintain and it has to be like that for showing (to plait into buds). The Thoroughbred standard is a three inch mane with a short bridle path, so that's how I keep it. It looks neat and well kept that way. Plus, his mane only gets about 9 inches long anyway, and it looks ratty if I just let it go. Short manes tend to bring out the horse's neck, as well. Plus it's cooler for him in the summer. There are tons of benefits. ;D

Norman, on the other hand, has a super-thick and long mane and tail, which is the breed standard. His tail gets long enough for him to step on if I don't keep it trimmed and his mane goes almost to the point of his shoulder. I usually only like long manes if they get _really_ long, otherwise I keep it short. Longer, thicker manes and tails are a lot of work to take care of, but it's worth it on the right horse.


----------



## Jessabel

Rissa said:


> As a Friesian enthusiast, mane pulling is not in my vocabulary.


My jaw dropped to the floor when I saw this. 

I could brush that mane all day. _G-o-r-g-y_. :wink:


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

At english events like hunters and dressage, I think it looks really tacky to have a horse with a long mane. The look is a short, neatly braided mane and if you're gonna show in those events you should follow the 'dress' code. Now, I'm not saying long manes are tacky, I love long manes. I just think if you're horse is a jumper or whatever, he should have a nice short mane. :/


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl

i don't pull mine. I leave my mini's manes and tails long and flowy and i trim up my tb's mane in the summer sometimes.


----------



## flirt

i love my horses main and tail long and full, and i can still braid them for shows and stuff, i think its just about what the owner likes


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

flirt said:


> i love my horses main and tail long and full, and i can still braid them for shows and stuff, i think its just about what the owner likes


I'm curious- What kind of braids do you do? I don't think you can braid traditional hunter braids with a long mane


----------



## orin

i think it depends on the individual horse and person and what discipline they are in. here are my neddies:

william:mane left to grow, only a foal so not doing anything








buffy: hogged and pulled tail. she is ridden cob and working hunter pony.








rolex(now pts): long mane and tail with long clipped bridlepath,used for showing
















orin (now pts) mane and tail pulled. used for showjumping, eventing


----------



## StormyBlues

Yeah, I tried, you CAN'T do traditional Hunter or Button braids with a long mane


----------

